# REPORT on LEAP Dietary Program from ACG Confernce posted



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

You may find this intersting if you are intersted in Oligantigenic Diet therapy and its proven efficacy in D-IBS treatment http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=10;t=001085 Some exceedingly exciting discoveries about the role of lost oral tolerance to food antigens in D-IBS have also been made and are included, establishing the physiologic basis for the efficacy of the LEAP Program approach to treatment.Nothing neats quantitative analysis of plasma cytokines during food challenge and elmination diet to verify why symptoms appear and then disappear.It's been a long time busy but hey the LEAP doctors were right. Shucks.Now next up for the BIG Multicenter RCT!MNL


----------

